
"Conquer English to Make China Stronger!” - lurkage
http://www.newyorker.com/reporting/2008/04/28/080428fa_fact_osnos
======
jimbokun
One could probably make a career out of traveling to the latest emerging world
power every few years.

In the 90s, going to Japan to teach English was a huge deal. Everyone seemed
willing to pay lots of money to learn English.

Now China. Next...?

------
dusklight
I just want to note: what he's really selling, is not english education, but
self-esteem.

If you really think about it, it's the same thing that sites like facebook and
myspace are selling too .. only looks like Li Yang is selling it way better.

I wonder what would be the equivalent product in the US market? Hmm.

------
immad
Love the shouting. Hilarious:

"made his name on an E.S.L. technique that one Chinese newspaper called
English as a Shouted Language. Shouting, Li argues, is the way to unleash your
“international muscles.” Shouting is the foreign-language secret that just
might change your life."

------
DougBTX
""He turned toward the assembled employees and switched to Chinese: “The
secret of success is to have them continuously paying—that’s the conclusion
I’ve reached.” Then back to English: “How can we make them pay again and again
and again?”""

------
superchink
Someone should do something similar in the U.S. for people to learn Mandarin.

~~~
trevelyan
<http://chinesepod.com>

~~~
rms
I knew someone with your username back in the glory days of the web 1.0, if
you by chance are Trevor Gehman, email me, I'd like to say hi.

~~~
davidw
How about we generalize the approach and people put some contact information
in their profiles?

~~~
rms
A checkbox for make viewable next to email addresses would go a long way

------
mattmaroon
Don't they mean Engrish?

